# Pantoprazole vs Esomeprazole



## steenie (Sep 23, 2012)

Hello,

Just got back from my GP who has given me a script for pantoprazole. Last time i was on a ppi i was on nexium. Has anyone here tried both and what were the side effects you had?

any info would be great.


----------

